# 93458 and 93452 coded together?



## Tamjo58 (Jan 19, 2011)

I noticed in the NCCI edits that 93458 and 93452 are allowed to be billed together with a modifier, I cannot think of an instance I have seen where this may apply.  Does anyone have an example of when this would occure?


----------



## krisfelty (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure but in the CPT book it states in the revised text (in green), Do not report 93452 in conjunction with 93453, 93458-93461. 

Kris Felty CPC, CCC


----------

